

Get Started With Firebug, Firefox's 'Killer App' for Web Developers - edw519
http://www.webmonkey.com/tutorial/Build_Better_Pages_With_Firebug

======
lacker
Firebug is an absolute must for javascript programmers who use firefox. Even
if you don't understand any of its complicated features, the firebug console
gives you good error messages, shows you a link to the line in your code where
the error occurred, and you can type in expressions to evaluate them. You want
to know what foo.opacity = 0.5 does? Just type it in.

------
thorax
Best. Extension. Ever.

(Sorry. Yet, if you challenge that, I absolutely want to know what you think
is better so I can install it.)

